# For Carol & Tim



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Sweet Beauregard


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure Steve will do a much better photo of this Carol but meanwhile wanted to share this with You & Tim in hopes of finding a small piece of comfort.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure Carol will love this


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's beautiful. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I know the pain, I am so sorry Carol and Tim. Hug like your life depends on it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Its beautiful..Im sure they will love it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pictures like this go a long ways when comfort is needed.

Thanks, Martha. It's beautiful, I love it. And no offesne to Steve, but I'm not sure he _could_ do a better job


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It's beautiful, I'm sure Carol and Tim will love it!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

This is beautiful.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I just told BS tonight the 'wet look' was my fav pic of Beau <3 (it that the heart here?) Good choice MJ....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How beautiful and thoughtful. I am sure they will love it.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...never too many pictures of a loved one.... thanks MJ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a lovely picture, I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a beautiful photo. I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh MJ it is beautiful. Thank you so much, you are the best. I am crying but it is ok. I cant wait to show it to Tim.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful photo, I'm sure they will appreciate it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How lovely and thoughtful!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

MJ, it's beautiful. This is definitely something they will treasure.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful picture. You did a great job and I am sure they will cherish the picture.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful picture of a beautiful boy!!!
I am sure they will love it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------

